# Summer Saaz Saison



## philmud (18/12/13)

I had a beer with summer saaz in it the other week and thought this might work well in a saison - I got lots of stonefruit flavours from it, and think it'd be great in a nice summer quencher. I've devised a very basic recipe below, and I would appreciate any feedback - I guess what I'm looking for is a spritzy, fruity but dry beer.

Pilsner 85%
Wheat malt 10%
Vienna malt 5%
(to OG 1.050)

Nelson Sauvin 12% AA - 15g @ 60 mins (19 IBU)
Summer saaz 5.8% AA - 20g @ 20 mins (7.4 IBU)
Summer saaz 5.8% AA - 15g @ 5 mins (3.3 IBU)
Summer saaz 5.8% AA - 15g @ 0 mins (0.0 IBU)
(total IBUs 29.8)

ferment with belle saison yeast (what I have on hand)

any thunks?


----------



## mje1980 (18/12/13)

Looks fine to me, do it!.


Ah belle saison, easily 1002 finish.


----------



## philmud (18/12/13)

Yeah, I believe so! Have only used 3711 before and it's always finished around there!


----------



## mje1980 (18/12/13)

Let us know how it goes mate. My saisons don't use too many late hops and have wondered if a heavily late hopped saison would work. Keen to hear. Calypso works great in saison, for similar reasons, stone fruit/ pear aroma.


----------



## philmud (18/12/13)

mje1980 said:


> Let us know how it goes mate. My saisons don't use too many late hops and have wondered if a late hopped saison would work. Keen to hear. Calypso works great in saison IMHO.


Yeah, I haven't late hopped one before & I realise it'll probably mute much of what the yeast will bring, but I can see it working.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (18/12/13)

I'm currently enjoying a Pilsner - Saaz SMaSH, used Belle Saison yeast. (Was going to be a Pilsner, but that plan got shelved for the time being). 

50g @ FW
25g @ 30 min
20g @ 0

39 IBUs, probably a bit high for a Saison, but it doesn't seem out of place.

Very nice, and quite spritzy.


----------



## tazman1967 (18/12/13)

Looks good mate... Do it.
The only hops i think clash in a saison are the "grapefruit" C hops..
Just seems to me to clash with that lovely saison yeast taste..


----------



## philmud (23/1/14)

I was going to brew this on the weekend, but I realised that my LHBS doesn't stock summer saaz and I don't have time to order any via mail. Anyone got a suggestion for a substitute? Considering motueka, but really I've got no idea. Bit annoyed as I really like the summer saaz beers I've had.


----------



## mje1980 (23/1/14)

Motueka could work for sure, just don't over do it IMHO.


----------



## O'Henry (23/1/14)

Pacifica or Hersbrucker. They work well in saisons.


----------



## philmud (23/1/14)

mje1980 said:


> Motueka could work for sure, just don't over do it IMHO.


So, assuming a straight swap for the summer saaz (slight adjustments for IBU), would this be over doing it? I also note you suggested Calypso earlier, but they don't stock that either.


----------



## philmud (23/1/14)

O'Henry said:


> Pacifica or Hersbrucker. They work well in saisons.


No Pacifica either, hersbrucker sounds nice, but might not compete with the NS at all. I'm aiming for a new world type saison. I see Yob has summer, I wonder if I can manufacture an excuse to head out that way in Saturday.


----------



## mje1980 (23/1/14)

It's a bit like Nelson, too much can be a bit much IMHO. I'd just go your 5 and 0 additions. Let us know how it goes


----------



## blissiictrl (24/1/14)

I'd second hersbrucker. I've used it recently in my ongoing development of a Matilda bay clone


----------



## philmud (25/1/14)

Well, I ended up grabbing some summer saaz from Yob. I'll report back on this one.


----------



## philmud (1/3/14)

Ok, so I'm drinking this now and it's good. Tart, dry with lemony overtones and a very subtle hint of apricot. It's 3 weeks in the bottle, which I consider early for a saison - drinking really well but I will add more hops at 20 and 5 minutes next time.


----------



## Pogierob (3/11/15)

Cheers, 

Knocking this one up today.


----------



## philmud (6/11/15)

Rob.P said:


> Cheers,
> 
> Knocking this one up today.


Let me know how it goes!


----------



## rockeye84 (6/11/15)

Did a summer saaz/saaz 50/50 boh style pils, almost done in primary, hanging out to taste it. Too bad I'll b waiting another 6 weeks for lagering :-(


----------



## philmud (6/11/15)

Sounds awesome!


----------



## Matplat (6/11/15)

I'm planning my first saison, using the recipe from brewing classic styles except I thought about using Perle instead of Hallertau just to use a new (to me) type of hop.

Hop union says Perle is "Slightly spicy with herbal and floral characteristics" which sounds like it matches with the intent of a Saison. Has anyone used Perle in a saison before?

Matt


----------



## droid (6/11/15)

I'm thinking of doing my first saison using preserved apricots from our tree

do you mash with a higher water to grist ratio to help get the FG low?

sorry for the threadjack


----------



## sharpcliff (6/11/15)

Mash low (64c for 60-90 minutes). Water:grist ratio has a lot less to do with FG than was previously thought.


----------



## droid (6/11/15)

oh ok cheers


----------

